# alone



## not your wife (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm always lonely. I wish my husband wasn't constantly ignoring me. All he ever wants to do is watch TV or play on his ****ing phone. He only acknoledges me when he's ready for sex or dinner. Dafuq?


----------

